# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime ditlindja vogelushe Xhenet.M.S

## ganimet

E nderuar mike ,ju uroj kte ditlindje duke ju deshiruar shendet dhe lumturi ne jete...edhe 100 vite te lumtura dhe ju plotsofshin gjitha deshirat dhe endrrat tu behen ralitet.

----------


## Serioze

Xheni! 

Te uroj nga zemra çdo te mire ne jete  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## hot_prinz

Opaaa kush e paska ditelindjen.  :kryqezohen: 
Xheniiiii, eja njehere caf caf caffffff . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar dhe Qika më e respektuar e forumit, urime për ditëlindje e festofsh sa më mirë e këndshëm bashkë me të dashurit...
Shëndet, suksese, u lidhsh me një çun, e paq lumturi përherë në jetë...*

----------


## white_snake

Gezuar Ditelindjen Xhenet, uroj te kalosh sa me kendshem sot  :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## RockStar

Xheni urime ditelindjen. Festofsh edhe shume tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e askujt

*Gezuar Ditelindjen  
Kalofsh bukur sot*

----------


## Arvima

Urime Xhenet! I kalofsh edhe 100 vite te tjera plot Lumturi , sukses , harmoni e cdo gje te mire qe ta do zemra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Urime Xhenet! I kalofsh edhe 100 vite te tjera plot Lumturi , sukses , harmoni e cdo gje te mire qe ta do zemra


_C'ka ka thene Arvima i bashkengjitem urimit,e per dhuraten i kam me te bukur se trendafilat e Arvima-se
_


_E lumtur,e shume pranvera fantastike per Xhenet!

Sinqerte e plot dashamiresi,,,,
Genti!_

----------


## Arvima

> _C'ka ka thene Arvima i bashkengjitem urimit,e per dhuraten i kam me te bukur se trendafilat e Arvima-se
> _
> 
> 
> _E lumtur,e shume pranvera fantastike per Xhenet!
> 
> Sinqerte e plot dashamiresi,,,,
> Genti!_


hahah Genti , kete do ja leme ne dore Xhenet-es te zgjedhi  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Elita]

Urime Xhenet!
Paqja , shendeti dhe lumturia qofshin pjese e pandare e jetes tende.

----------


## broken_smile

edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura Xheni  :Muahhh:   kalofsh bukur sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archon

Gezuar Xhenet dhe u befsh edhe 100 vjec.Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur..   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

Urime ditlindja Xhenet, ti gezosh edhe 100 vite te bukura,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar Ditelindjen Xhenet, 100 vjece! Kalofsh bukur ne diten tende speciale!

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime Ditlindja Xhenet- të uroj shëndet ,suksese ,lumturi edhe 100 vite tjera ;gjithë të mirat në jetë tende.

   Bon Anniversaire et beaucoup de reussite dans ta vie

----------


## tetovarja87

Gezuar Xheneta,me fal se me vones...

Te urroj gjitha te mirat e kesaj bote,c'do deshire dhe ender e jotja u beft realitet.

Qofsh gjithmon e lumtur e dashur....

Edhe 100 pranvera te mbushura plote dashuri,lumturi,sukses - sepse si pranvera je dhe vet.

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen Xhenet  :buzeqeshje: 
Te uroje shendet, maresi , suksese dhe qofsh gjithmon e lumtur kudo qe te jesh !

----------


## ganimet

Ne mengjes ishin dyqanet mbyllur.
Radhen a ka embelsira... mbremje te kendshme engjulli i F.sh.

http://www.unegatuaj.com/wp-content/...hpbBMjDOPM.jpg

----------


## e panjohura

Edhe 100 Xheni :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

